# Wall clock question



## PharmaG (May 23, 2016)

I have a Hermle Hammersmith Westminster chime wall clock, as shown below. My girlfriend doesn't like the quarter chimes but doesn't mind the hourly strikes. The clock has three keyholes, one for time keeping, one for the hourly strike and one for the quarter chime.

I was wondering if it is possible to stop the quarter chime by letting this wind down, but keep the hour strike? Does anyone know if this would interfere with the clock mechanism? The clock does have a shut off lever but this switches off both the strike and the chime. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Phar.; welcome to the forum, its best to let that strike run down normally. you could put a little peice of tape over that "wind hole" after its run down. clocks that strike ( like ships clocks) are a little more dificult to clean or work on. good luck, the forum is behind you. Vinn


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Unfortunatly that movement you can not have the chime and strike running independently.

The only thing you could do if you just wanted the stike to work on its own is take the movement out and remove the wheel that drives the chime hammers.

Tony.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

the chime geartrain activates the strike greartrain. so to silence the chimes, best perhaps to raise the hammer away from the rods, by slightly bending the hammer head away from the rod.You can't just silent the stike.


----------

